# Radio channel with only one song



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anybody else come across this?

My radio alarm clock was tuned to 92FM but was recently suffering some interference so I moved the dial ever so slightly and picked up a station broadcasting clearly. The thing is, as I've discovered, the station plays the same song, 'Pocketful of Sunshine' by Natasha Bedingfield on a continuous loop, like something out of Groundhog Day. At first, I thought I was imagining things but I am definitely not and have checked again 10 minutes ago and it's the same song.

I wouldn't have minded if it was 'Wish You Were Here' or 'Stairway To Heaven' but this is downright weird.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I wouldn't have minded if it was 'Wish You Were Here' or 'Stairway To Heaven' but this is downright weird.


Stairway to Heaven would be the way to go eace:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Floyd & Led Zep fans?

Marvellous! :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I never took a liking to Stairway to Heaven, don't know why....but it makes me very sleepy!
Wish you were here will always be my favourite!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

furryboots said:


> 'Pocketful of Sunshine' by Natasha Bedingfield on a continuous loop, like something out of Groundhog Day..


Forgot Groundhog Day, that's torture tactics. And given the song probably against the Geneva Convention too.

btw, Led Zep are probably the most over-rated band ever.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Forgot Groundhog Day, that's torture tactics. And given the song probably against the Geneva Convention too.
> 
> btw, Led Zep are probably the best band ever.


I've corrected that for you 

Most influential and innovative too


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I've corrected that for you
> 
> Most influential and innovative too


Sorry, but I've just never got them. Not denying the weren't talented or even wrote a few good songs but certainly wouldn't say they were innovative compared to Floyd or The Beatles.

That said they did invent a load heavy metal cliches, which gave us Spinal Tap so they can be thanked for something.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

This is all very nice discussing the merits of Led Zep but has anyone else heard the channel I'm on about or am I trapped in some parallel universe.
It could be worse though, it could have been a James Blunt song.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

furryboots said:


> This is all very nice discussing the merits of Led Zep but has anyone else heard the channel I'm on about or am I trapped in some parallel universe.
> It could be worse though, it could have been a James Blunt song.


I think you're going mad....

I even looked for it today - how sad is that!

Have you got the frequency?


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think you're going mad....
> 
> I even looked for it today - how sad is that!
> 
> Have you got the frequency?


It's very near 92FM, so 92.5 or thereabouts.
As you can tell, my alarm clock is a state of the art number...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry, but I've just never got them. Not denying the weren't talented or even wrote a few good songs but certainly wouldn't say they were innovative compared to Floyd or The Beatles.
> 
> That said they did invent a load heavy metal cliches, which gave us Spinal Tap so they can be thanked for something.


You've obviously never listened to all their work. Not all of it is heavy. Much it is is very melodic and bluesy. Too easy to fall into the trap of just listening to a few much played tracks. You also have to put it into context of when the albums were released...


----------

